# Post War topic



## Twitch (Apr 24, 2006)

Just now noticed 4/24, that when selecting "Post War" topic it kicks you back to the main menu.


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 24, 2006)

Working on Problem Now;
Problem Fixed
Leaving open to make sure the problem is resolved


----------

